

Handy Tips for the Arduino/Electronics Hacker - abdels
http://blogs.nyu.edu/blogs/as860/iameat/tips/

======
abdels
This tip has seriously helped me get my XPORT back on track: 'Arduinos can be
substitute USB to serial devices'.

The magic is here: '... I hooked up the Arduino’s RX/TX to the XPort’s RX/TX
pins (must be reversed, a.k.a. RX to RX, TX to TX)...'

Enjoy.

